# I was carrying to much weight on my shoulder, now I feel stiff and slow



## Fruity (Aug 15, 2015)

I was carrying so much weight on my right shoulder that it made me lean to the left quite a bit. As soon as I was finished carrying I was walking somewhat normal to a watcher, its just I felt like I had lost all agility. I was doing that thing when I was tucking and squeezing my butt in to support my lower back. 
When I went home I stretched for a good 20 mins but today I'v woken up again being pretty damn stiff.

Are there any stretches I should emphasis on?


----------



## Fruity (Aug 15, 2015)

can no one relate?


and too*


----------



## stonetag (Aug 15, 2015)

What was you carrying? pretty vague post there bud.


----------



## Magical (Aug 15, 2015)

I would get a push cart. Work smart


----------



## Fruity (Aug 15, 2015)

Magical said:


> I would get a push cart. Work smart



Had to walk up six flights of stairs.


----------



## Magical (Aug 15, 2015)

Fruity said:


> Had to walk up six flights of stairs.



Elevator 

and shit


----------



## Fruity (Aug 15, 2015)

Magical said:


> Elevator
> 
> and shit



No elevator


----------



## Magical (Aug 15, 2015)

Fruity said:


> No elevator



Career change


----------



## Fruity (Aug 15, 2015)

Magical said:


> Career change


I cant change


----------



## curtisvill (Aug 16, 2015)

Hire some help.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Aug 16, 2015)

Fruity said:


> I cant change


God can help. Pray for his mercy


----------



## Itburnstopee (Aug 16, 2015)

I don't think one day of carrying shit on your shoulder is going to hurt anything long term. May be sore the next day or two but it shouldn't cause something like life long drooping shoulder, aka "shoulda lean"


----------



## Fruity (Aug 16, 2015)

Im just looking for a good stretch that can counter this shoulder lean


----------



## Itburnstopee (Aug 16, 2015)

Fruity said:


> Im just looking for a good stretch that can counter this shoulder lean



Is the trap tightened?

Also what is it that you were carrying? Was it something with a strap to sling over your shoulder, was it one heavy object that you placed on the shoulder while holding it with that sides hand for stability?


----------



## Fruity (Aug 16, 2015)

ItBurnsToPee said:


> Is the trap tightened?
> 
> Also what is it that you were carrying? Was it something with a strap to sling over your shoulder, was it one heavy object that you placed on the shoulder while holding it with that sides hand for stability?



My traps arent tight at all, its more the lower back hip area. It was a large log like object on my shoulder. I had to place the center of the object right on my shoulder otherwise it it would of tipped in one direction or the other, as logs do.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Aug 16, 2015)

Look up hip stretches on youtube.


----------



## TheLupinator (Aug 16, 2015)




----------



## Lilo (Aug 16, 2015)

PillarofBalance said:


> Look up hip stretches on youtube.



Or twerking


----------



## Fruity (Aug 16, 2015)

Thanks Pob. I looked up hip stretches and came upon this enthusiastic guy and subscribed


----------



## NbleSavage (Aug 16, 2015)




----------

